# UKBFF North East Results



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

Over 40's

1st Steve Riddock

2nd Andy Bell

3rd Kevin Hogan

Masters Over 50

1st Nick Vaughan

2nd David Stecca

3rd Thomas Campion

Junior Under 21

1st Ryan Milner

2nd Alexander Clarke

3rd Pete Rodgers

Bodyfitness

1st Jane Tingle

2nd Kirsten Cameron

3rd Jenny Garside

Intermediates Under 80kg

1st Jermaine Ellison

2nd Lee Clegg

3rd Darren Clemmit

Intermediates under 90kg

1st Chris Knopp

2nd Daniel Harrison

3rd Carl Nall

Intermediates Over 90kg

1st Charlie Mardon

2nd Philip Virone

Classic Class

1st Dale Wilson

2nd Anthony Wainwright

3rd William Holland

Miss Fitness

1st Nicola Robinson-Humphreys

2nd Donna Collins

Mens Under 70kg

1st Neil Smithers

2nd Paul Howarth

Challenge Round

1st Dave Thomas

Mens Under 80kg

1st Nana Manu

2nd Kevin Ulman

3rd Nathan Ely

Mens Under 90kg

1st Edwin Narnor

2nd Gregg Brown

3rd Carl Rushton

Mens Under 100kg

1st Keith Nimo

2nd Sam Cullingworth

Womens Over 55kg

Jeannie Ellam

Mens Over 100kg

1st Pat Warner

2nd Serge Camron

3rd Shawn Rennally

Overall

Pat Warner


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

pics? Alex clarke didnt win the juniors??? who beat him lol?


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

thers some pics on another thread the lad who beat him was in better condition alex was big for a junior though should improve in 3 week IMO.


----------



## pflx (Jul 11, 2008)

A couple of awsome physiques and alot of potential on display, i think though women deserve alot of credit as the standard of condition in the womens class's has improved so much over the last 10 year so big big clap for the ladies. Just who was the rather awsome looking lass that was with Bernie Cooper? she looked awsome and made the folk who wear clothes that are too small for them look more daft


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

was a really good show was there all day.

Pat warner looked ace.

the bodyfitness class was huge! was impressed.


----------



## pflx (Jul 11, 2008)

and wot the hell is the challenge round? how does this work?


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

ye that guy who was "being ignored and judged seperatly" for challenge round wat was that about?


----------



## kc81 (Jan 30, 2006)

I had a great day - and so happy to get an invite to the finals was a tough standard all round and well organised- back to diet today and hard core leg session!


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

Was Karen Norris in the Bodyfitness catagory??


----------



## Musclewriter (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who came along. It was another incredibly long and stressful day but it's all worth it if the competitors and fans enjoy it.

Geoff and I who promote the show absolutely love the venue - it has fantastic acoustics, is large and is a proper big city venue, which hosts all kinds of major events so it's good to see bodybuilding at that level.

Look North filmed it so hopefully they will cover it today. Working with the pr team at the city council, we had terrific coverage also in the Yorkshire Evening Post and BBC Radio Leeds.

John


----------



## kc81 (Jan 30, 2006)

Well done John - very well organised indeed!!

Yes I think Karen N was in my class.


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

Well done Kirsten, Sarah and I will see you at the brits


----------



## pflx (Jul 11, 2008)

the venue was awsome


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

also how entertainin was Sam Cullingworth hahaha


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Music should have been a bit louder though, not much atmosphere in the crowd either


----------



## Musclewriter (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks kc81. Well done on your result.

Karen Norris did compete in bodyfitness but did not place this year. The class really was stacked and very hard to judge.

The Challenge round was introduced this year for people who have already qualified for the UK finals and want to compete again. Once you have qualified you are not supposed to compete again but the Challenge round enables you to do this, maybe as a tune-up or to monitor your progress. Dave Talbot did it the previous week at Leamington as well.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

A HUGE well done to Pat Warner , Top man :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

http://www.skiptotheend.com/photos

these were posted in another thread


----------



## suzie (Aug 15, 2008)

Anyone got photos of the bodyfitness rounds?


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

well done kirsten c in the bodyfitness, onto the finals!!!


----------



## dalton72 (Sep 21, 2009)

Well done to all participating in yesterdays show, it was a good event, with a competitive bodyfitness class. Special well done to her in doors for winning the Fitness Class. Looking forward to the finals.


----------



## Bucknut (May 20, 2009)

Pat Warner was in fantastic condition...clear winner in his class and overall.!!!!

Pat will place high in the finals if he keeps that condition or even improves it.


----------



## suzie (Aug 15, 2008)

I cant believe Karen Norris didnt qualify this year.Looks set to be a really good class this year,with the standard of competitors being so high


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

Pat warner looked exellent... deserved overall

well done to my mate ryan who won the juniors. also jeannie ellam in the ladies physique.

i thought sam cullingworth was shafted in the u100kg class...

steve


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

stevie flynn said:


> Pat warner looked exellent... deserved overall
> 
> well done to my mate ryan who won the juniors. also jeannie ellam in the ladies physique.
> 
> ...


Oi you ya little git.... dont tell me you were there and I didnt see you :cursing:  :ban:


----------



## fatboy mark (Sep 28, 2009)

how come nobody has mentioned about the guy with only one leg he had some front getting on stage with the rest having two legs nobody even mentioned it this to me is a total joke he should have been placed second or third the compare never even mentioned it this to me should have been mentioned as it brought a new meaning to achievements in bodybuilding are we going to see more i think so looking at the shape he had achieved a lot of people were talking to him and taking pictures with him he should have got some reconition on stage is he the first person to compete against able bodied bodybuilders on a uk stage we want to see more how much better and further can he go for me i think this must be a start of something big for him if people sit up and take note i hope so we need people that can show disability is not always life ending as you as this guy had the balls and look to get up there and compete against able bodied bodybuilders does anybody know where he comes from or what gym he trains at lets hope he can be found and give the support to carry on because the show and the ukbff did not give him any support cause the crowd should of known who he was


----------



## pflx (Jul 11, 2008)

I think the guy with the microphone on stage could of encouraged the crowd for a standing round of applause which the guy deserved, to be honest though i think most people were in shock and didnt know how or wot to do. The guy totally deserved a massive well done and is a inspiration to every one and a reminder for all those that think it gets tough on a diet, just think how tough it must of been for that guy, again well done to him


----------



## Musclewriter (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. Roelly seemed to go down well and Pat had a fabulously noisy following, which made for a great climax to the show.

Mark Riddington will be featured in the article on the show in FLEX but I'm not sure in what way the show didn't support him. He was treated the same as everyone else and judged on what he could do rather than couldn't, which is what most people with disabilities want.

By the way, if anyone knows Anthony Wainwright who competed in the Classic class please tell him to email me at [email protected] I have his invite to the UK finals.

John


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

well done all, must have been a v good bodyfitness class if karen norris didnt place....thats a shocker! shame no more ladies in physique


----------



## fatboy mark (Sep 28, 2009)

can any one tell me were this bloke comes from i cant wait for him to be in flex I want him to know that i would like to know how he got such great shape and is he going to do it again get on stage that is or was he one show wonder ????????????????????help>


----------



## BETTERBODIES (Oct 12, 2009)

DnSVideo said:


> Over 40's
> 
> 1st Steve Riddock
> 
> ...


HECK I WISH THEYD SPELL MY NAME RIGHT ITS SHAUN RENNALLS


----------



## BETTERBODIES (Oct 12, 2009)

Musclewriter said:


> Thanks to everyone who came along. It was another incredibly long and stressful day but it's all worth it if the competitors and fans enjoy it.
> 
> Geoff and I who promote the show absolutely love the venue - it has fantastic acoustics, is large and is a proper big city venue, which hosts all kinds of major events so it's good to see bodybuilding at that level.
> 
> ...


Loved the show this was my first UKBFF debut but sadly didnt time my condition right but i will do next time.Gotta say though idve given Pat 2nd in my class even though he had good condition he didnt have the shape of the guy who did come second which made it look like a token jesture for all the years hes been doing the northeast


----------



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

BETTERBODIES said:


> HECK I WISH THEYD SPELL MY NAME RIGHT ITS SHAUN RENNALLS


We only copy it from the list the promoters give us, if you don't check they have it right, they won't do it for you.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

fatboy mark said:


> how come nobody has mentioned about the guy with only one leg he had some front getting on stage with the rest having two legs nobody even mentioned it this to me is a total joke he should have been placed second or third the compare never even mentioned it this to me should have been mentioned as it brought a new meaning to achievements in bodybuilding are we going to see more i think so looking at the shape he had achieved a lot of people were talking to him and taking pictures with him he should have got some reconition on stage is he the first person to compete against able bodied bodybuilders on a uk stage we want to see more how much better and further can he go for me i think this must be a start of something big for him if people sit up and take note i hope so we need people that can show disability is not always life ending as you as this guy had the balls and look to get up there and compete against able bodied bodybuilders does anybody know where he comes from or what gym he trains at lets hope he can be found and give the support to carry on because the show and the ukbff did not give him any support cause the crowd should of known who he was


That's a beast of a sentence, but Simon Robertson competed a few years ago after losing a leg in a motorcycle accident.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

BETTERBODIES said:


> Loved the show this was my first UKBFF debut but sadly didnt time my condition right but i will do next time.Gotta say though idve given Pat 2nd in my class even though he had good condition he didnt have the shape of the guy who did come second which made it look like a token jesture for all the years hes been doing the northeast


I couldnt understand why he didnt get an invite as 2nd place. Plenty of other classes did. Would love to know what the criteria is for it.... :whistling:


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

pat warner fully deserved 1st and overall...

the 2nd place guy serge camron had another 20lbs to shift!!

steve


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

stevie flynn said:


> pat warner fully deserved 1st and overall...
> 
> the 2nd place guy serge camron had another 20lbs to shift!!
> 
> steve


Don't get me wrong Steve, i agree that Pat deserved the win.....Curious to what he'll do for the finals, superheavys or the heavys as he was close to the limit


----------



## Bucknut (May 20, 2009)

stevie flynn said:


> pat warner fully deserved 1st and overall...
> 
> the 2nd place guy serge camron had another 20lbs to shift!!
> 
> steve


Blob on Stevie.....Pat was miles ahead condition wise and that statement made by Betterbodies is massively disrespectful to Pat for the extreme effort he put into getting ready for the show.


----------

